# Le Mans



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd be grateful for any helpful info about Le Mans in a MH. I realise that we've probably missed the boat for this year, the idea only came about today when we realised that the trip we were considering to the Loire in June coincides with the 24 hour race. I'm gonna make a few calls tomorrow to check it out, if there's no chance I can always store the info for next year

I've think I've found the only significant post on MHF, seee below:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-9793-lemans.html

but if anyone has any other links please post them.

More specifically,

*Has anyone been, if so where did you stay and how long did you book in advance?
*I'm imagining that it's impractical/not on/forbidden to just turn up and park overnight on the roadside/wherever. We are fully s/c, but I guess that it's still not on?
*Routes/routes to avoid?
*Timing of arrival?
*Any tips re crowds/camping/getting a viewpoint?

TIA, Ruth


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Back to the top  

I'd be interested too


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

beermountain.com is a great source of info, and is also rather funny. Their forum is very helpful like ours. One of the campsites (Houx annex I think) has electric hook up, although is a tad dodgy to say the least from what I hear. But it is pennies for the site and entrance tickets, somewhere in the region of 50 quid each IIRC when looking into it last year so no complaints.

Me and few pals were planning to go this year but it is on hold until next year now due to an extended family.

I was marshaling at the FIA GT race at Silverstone last weekend with similar cars and I am definetly going to get over to La Sarthe at some point - amazing pieces of machinery. 

If you want a taster the Le Mans endurance series (same cars only just a 6hr race) are at Silverstone on the 16th September this year, and the week before is the UK's only 24hr GT race also on the GP circuit. I could be wrong but I think they may be allowing camping at the circuit for these, if not the Whittlebury Park site will be open.

Paul


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

This will be my 3rd year in the motorhome. I was extremely lucky in being given the opportunity to join a group who have been going to Le Mans "forever".

We camp at Maison Blanche which is considered the premier trackside camp.
The group I go with are able to obtain tickets because several of them are members of ACO
who are the organisers of the race.

A good deal of information can be found HERE

The advance party of which I am one will be arriving on the Monday prior to the race on Sat/Sun to set up base camp, and will be leaving on Monday/ It doesn't pay to rush these things :lol:

Andrew


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Ruth
Choose your campsite carefully!!!
Some are so close to the track it’s no rest for 24hrs + practice.
Some are noisy all week from the parties, beer drinking and riding mopeds into swimming pools (which it is compulsory to bring with you on some sites).
Some are too near the fairgrounds.
Some you can’t move on due to the massive towers of empty beer bottles everyone builds.
Make sure you are there on Wednesday to ride your bike around the track when they close the roads to the public (you only get a chance to do this for a few hours each year).
Everyone says they won’t pay the high prices on the fairground rides (but they always do after a few beers).
Everyone says they would never visit the “adult interest“ shows (but they always do after a few beers).
It is a must for any motor racing fans, you can see the cars close up during scrutineering, the classic car race is excellent and a whole week including camping for less than a cheep ticket for the British GP.
And don’t forget your ear muffs.
James


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

So Ruth, have we whetted your appetite or put you off?



Andrew


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Well funny you should ask because I was just coming on here to feed back...yes you have whetted the appetite, and guess what, I have secured a pitch and a couple of tickets!

We were planning on going to the Loire at that point anyway and when I realised that Le Mans was on it seemed too good an opportunity to miss. Hubby is made up at the idea! And me, well I just love any experience, will try anything once. It's sure gotta be a spectacle, hasn't it...whether we'll go again remains to be seen!

Needless to say there's not a lot of availability , but as it's a spur of the moment thing we'll do it regardless. 

For anyone that's interested we found Just Tickets could offer a MH pitch on red parking, and 1st Tickets had a few tickets for a couple of sites. See Beer Mountain for link. We've got bikes and a monkey bike so we'll get around. 

Wey hey...anyone else coming??

Thanks for the info/links.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I went to the 24 hour rally with a coach a few years ago. Here is what we did. 

Day 1 - Barnsley to Paris - overnight in a hotel. 

Day 2 - shopping for BBQ etc then coach transfer to Le Mans. Race started at 1600 I think. I slept in the coach boat. 

Day 3 - race finished at 1600 - drove to Calais and then north to Yorkshire. 

Day four - wrecked. 

At Le Mans, you pre book your parking. There were a few motorhomes in the parking area - I remember being envious at the time. The toilet area had only cold water available. All the coach driver etc stayed in the coach park and had BBQs etc etc. The event was well signposted and there were plenty of martials guiding to you your parking area. Each type of vehicle has a different colour parking disc. 

Russell


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I have booked to go to Le Mans with GB Privilege,I am going with one of my sons.The trip is from Wednesday to Monday.GB Priviledge is a company who organise trips using your own motorhome.Their price includes ferry,camp site on 1st night,campsite at Le Mans and tickets for the circuit.This is not an escorted tour but they provide details of the route to take.Looking forward to this as it is something I have wanted to do.Might see some of you there.
Terry.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

We are off to the Loire in June also Ruth, I will give you a wave if I see you.


----------



## 100402 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been to Le Mans in 1995, 1996 1997 last time in 2004 when a couple of mates were lucky enough to drive in the support race :wink: :wink:   had access passes to literally everywhere, incl pit lane wall  Superb

A real blast but as is the norm, be careful, pickpockets and rogues abound.

Take some earplugs

Last time I pitched up in my van on rouge car park  

Another good 24 hour race is the Britcar at Silverstone in September - again a couple of mates will be competing and I'll be pit crewing and re-fuelling great weekend  

Hope to go back to le mans in 2008 when mate is hoping to get a drive in the full 24 hour race.

Le Mans race is not as dirty and smelly as it used to be but good.

The Le Mans classic every 2 years is also a real hoot


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Bumped this up so Hymietoo could see who else is going.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Im one of the guys going with AndroidGB and have been going forever it seems. Started out going for 48 hours but now its 10 days in total. In all the years (gotta be 12 or 13) I've never had anything but the best time. Naturally a bit raucous at times but in all that time never seen any trouble. Great testament to English sports supporters. 

We stay at Maison Blanc, which is in my opinion the best site to get into. I think its worth joining the ACO club so you get access to the air-conditioned bar next to the track and decent showers for those not actually in a motorhome.

This year we have been rewarded for our long support of the race by ACO Tribune 18 stand tickets. Its taken 10 years but we will now get an allocation of 8 tickets every year - Im so chuffed.

Android - the tix should be here tomorrow and I have your camping ticket. 

If anyone is interested I may have an extra Maison Blanc Camping tix. Not quite sure yet. Normal price protocol at LeMans is face value which would be €71 I think but would double check if anyone responds off list. 

If anyone fancies getting together on one evening before race letscoordinate. We normally go pretty well equipped with grills etc cos we cater for about 15 in total so im sure we could rustle up some food and if everyone brought a bit to drink it might be fun. What do you think Android?

Anyway just a thought.
Peter.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry Hippypair - thanks for bumping this up for me. 

I'll check out forums better next time before posting a new topic.
Cheers

Peter.


----------



## 104545 (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

We go/are going to Le Mans this year, and stay at a campsite outside of the town called the VIEUX MOULIN, the old mill. About 8 miles from the track, and believe you me it is a god send on the ears. They do a Le Mans week for both the cars/historic and the bikes for 48 euros per person plus 42 for the camping/6 nights.

Got to do it if you are a petrol head. Enjoy.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks again all this is getting really useful, storing it all away!

Hymietoo I've PM'd you. 

BigMak, tell me more about staying on rouge car park? We could have had a ticket for that and being Aires type of people and fully s/c we perhaps should have, I wasn't sure of it's location or how easy we'd find a space (it was unreserved spaces) arriving late on Thursday, so we booked a site, also I thought the atmosphere on a site might be good.

Thanks jkj that sounds a civilised option if you fancy dipping in, irather than being in for the duration. I guess this time we just want o soak it all up.Nice to have the van close though for all the gear(and the beer!)I reckon 
:wink:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Peter, 

It would be good to meet up with any like minded members either before or at Le Mans. 

Your idea of an informal meet preceding an informal meet is a good one, and in true Le Mans style, any excuse for a beer! 

I for one would be interested, after all it would be churlish to refuse :lol: :lol: 

If it turns out that Peter does have a spare camping ticket and if you are tempted to come, let me add that this was the position I was in when I was a member of the motorhomelist and Peter offered me a ticket. 

From the moment I arrived I was made to feel extremely welcome, (this might have had something to do with the ice cold beers I had on board :lol: ) and was invited to spend as much or as little time as I wanted with the group. 

The nice thing about the group is that they are from all walks of life, all age groups, and different occupations. 

I am not exagerating when I say that this is one of the high spots of my 
year 




Andrew


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Well we are going, and, whatever, it seems that we will have a spare camping ticket for sale...anyone else fancy it? Post or PM me if you do.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like to point out that we've been trying to get rid of ArdroidGB each year but the bugger keeps turning up with cold beer and that kinda swings i really.  

Seriously thanks for the nice comments Andrew it was a pleasure to get you involved and like you Le mans is a highlight for me too. You are now a firm fixture and everyone looks forward to the arrival of your fridge or more precicely the contents. 

I really enjoyed the Le mans 2007 advanced party planning trip earlier this year. I still laugh when i remember the nubmer of times we decided on a course of action only to decide on something completely different - wonderful times and memories to last a lifetime. Roll on 10th June!!

Cheers
Peter.

PS I PM'd Ruth to let her know I got her a tix. U think she is ready to meet Jonathan??


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I believe Ruth is a nurse and therefore should be used to situations that us civilians find embarrassing. But even with her training and experience I do not feel she will be fully prepared to meet Jonathan :lol: :lol: 

I thought I was broad minded but it still took best part of 2 years counselling to get me to where I am today, and I am still getting flashbacks, and hearing the voices.


Andrew


PS Are we getting the fridge ? :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Crikey, maybe I will rethink :lol: 

Looking forward to it, thanks to all and see ya there.


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hymietoo, we may be interested in your Lemans offer. We are on our way back from Spain, & enjoyed the Barcelona GP so much that we've got the taste for more racing. Would your ticket be good for a 38ft RV?
Please let me know if you find you have one available.

Graeme & Moi


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I'll see you all there too-- look out for the sticker I know it's only a small place ...

David
PS No idea which camping I'm on - Yet!


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry enroute - Ruth got there before you. But she has now got a surplus ticket so she may be able to help and yep tickets are normaly good for 38ft RV's in Maison Blanc. Not sure about other campings.

Peter.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Graeme and Moi

As Hymietoo said I have now got his spare ticket and have two camping permits to sell, I've PM'd you.

Hope to see you there whatever you sort out, Ruth


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Ruthie, unfortunately we we haven't subscribed yet so can't access the PM. I just tried to join, but for some reason can't get through to the subscription page! Will try again later.

Graeme


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Graeme if you are interested I hope you can get a message to me as it sounds as if it might be of mutual benefit.

I think you can phone Nuke if any problems subscribing. 

Post agin here if you are interested meantime.

Ruth


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I may have left it a bit late as some of you going may have set off but just to say is anyone else going? We are leaving Thurs a.m., will be seeing Hymietoo and androidGB there (and anyone else in their group) just wondered if any other MHF members will be there if so which camping area, etc? Do post or PM me if so, it would be great to say hi.

Looking forward to a rather different motorhome weekend !!


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I'm leaving for Le Mans just after lunch today - it should only take me 4 hours to get there because we've been living at our house near Limoges for the last few weeks.

We're camping at Karting Nord again this year. If you spot us (Hymer 644 with a Hymer related registration number) do call in for a cold one.

Enjoy.

Raymond


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Raymond, that's the beauty of the internet and MHF! Limoges,Cheltenham, one message, one more beer arranged!

We are on MB we have the van as in my details and a beer related numberplate!! But you are welcome to PM me more details and vv. Hope to see you there.


----------



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Lemans 24 Hr*

To all

This may be useful, I went to the 24hr 2 years ago with SWMBO one thing we learned, leave the van where you are staying and get your bikes out. The roads are terrible nose to tail traffic every where with in a mile of the track, night time is not quite so bad but if its hot (30-34deg C 2 years ago) the breeze is great.

But your will have a good time, there "may be" other campers there, hundreds & hundreds of them all having a good time.

Ian B


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Well Off to Le mans for the first time - I'm on Beausejour camping I'm told - look out for me and say Hi anyone who is there! 

all the best 

David


----------



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Le Mans 24Hr*

Ruthie

How did the trip go? Any report ? I see Audi won again they even mentioned it on the BBC, I often wonder if any poeple in the media know how may Brits go.

Ian


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Just got back from Le Mans (despite the French authorities trying to keep me there by closing the junction 42 for the tunnel) and had a brilliant time as usual.

The weather was unfortunately not as good as we usually enjoy, but it did little to dampen our spirits.

It was great to see Peter (Hymietoo) again, and also to meet Ruth and Geoff (ruthiebabe) for the first time. They are continuing their holiday to the Loire, so I'll be interested in her views on their 1st Le Mans

Andrew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andrew
Have you got any pictures that you would care to share with us? Maybe put up an album?? It sounds as though this may become an annual event eh?
It would be great to hear of your trip :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Sorry for not replying sooner but I've only just seen this.

I went via the tunnel on Sunday evening as I drop my parents off at my sisters on the way, and stopped for the night at a motorway services just after Rouen, in time to watch the highlights of the Grand Prix.

Monday was a nice gentle drive down the Peage arriving just before lunch, to meet the other members of the advance party.

Myself and Hymietoo are in our motorhomes, whilst the rest of the guys are in tents :lol: :lol: 

Basically Le Mans to me is just one long chill from the moment I arrive to the time I leave, with a bit of motor racing thrown in

We eat very well making frequent visits to the Hypermarket and naturally there is no shortage of alcohol.

The atmosphere on the Maison Blanche campsite which is trackside is fantastic and is comprised mainly of Brits. Everyone helps each other and I've never seen any trouble. It can sometimes be a bit noisy at night with music going on to the early hours, but we've all got earplugs so no problem.

Ruth and her husband Geoff (Ruthiebabe) joined us for a few days, and no doubt she'll have something to add.

Will try to get some pictures together



Andrew


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Now then Now then - point of order Mr Chairperson.

Rule1 of the Le Mans code..... What happens at Le Mans - stays at Le Mans we will have to get a ruling from the council on whether pictures taken at Le mans are in fact the property of all those there and as such a copywrite infringement appears imminent - plus Sarah (my wife) sometimes takes a look at this forum matie and I not about to let you drop me right in it!!   

Ive always maintained that we eat rubbish, live like animals, drink like fish and generally go feral - its the only way to ensure she does not want to come. Ive successfully done this for 13 years pal!!

Mind you it was a good one - what do i remember most??? Waking in the morn - emerging from my centrally heated shower cubicle pink and sparkily clean to be confronted by "the rabble" ha ha things dont get much better than discussing the relative effectiveness of central heating with you Andriod in the middle of the "Somme".

Happy Days.
Cheers Android.

Can't wait for the 2008 planning meeting.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Don't panic Mr Mannering !

Any pictures I upload will only be of inanimate objects, on second thoughts though that might also include members of our group. :lol: :lol: 

So I'll stick to cars, aerial views, improvised electric hook ups, and interesting plumbing arrangements.  

Also looking forward to the planning meeting and AGM


Andrew


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Well guys what are my photos (or the witholding of them) worth in that case?

Hi to you both and once again many thanks for allowing us to join you (I can't believe you did that!! A woman! Maybe bringing a man-with-a-van made it permissable). Sarah - we were camping separately (miles away in fact) and KNOW NOTHING.

Anyway we had a great time, it was a superb experience (Peter said it would be) and it was lovely to meet you all. 

For Keith and anyone else interested I'm happy to post a small write-up of the experience of Le Mans from a newbies point of view but as you can see I'd need clearance... 

If you want tips from the veterans they may be of a different nature!

Gotta rush away again to see elderly parents so will check in again on my return.


----------

